# Body Piercing...



## joygasm (Sep 4, 2008)

I wasn't sure exactly which forum board this fit into.
I thought, accessories, maybe it would apply to fashion.


Anyway to those of you who have body piercings, I have an Industrial and a monroe.

I want new jewelry, and was wondering where you guys got yours?




Don't bash me if it's in the wrong board, I'm sorry in advance.


----------



## dorkeelovex (Sep 4, 2008)

If you have an industrial you could probably find something cool at a Hot Topic. Monroe's you can find at a Piercing Pagoda stand, or anything other small jewelry stand. I have also heard of finding amazing jewelry at swap meets, just make sure you sanitize it really good before you actually wear it


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 4, 2008)

Find a piercer local to you and ask several people for recommendations on where to buy jewelry.


----------



## Pnk85 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hot Topic and Spencer's are always the stores I go to first.  But I prefer the kiosk in the mall that exclusively sell body jewelry because their selection is always better and they are more willing to give you a deal so they can make a sale.


----------



## joygasm (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_Hot Topic and Spencer's are always the stores I go to first. But I prefer the kiosk in the mall that exclusively sell body jewelry because their selection is always better and they are more willing to give you a deal so they can make a sale._

 
Do they have a website? I tried looking them up but I'm not sure...


----------



## joygasm (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh wait, I get it now lmao. Oops. sry.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 5, 2008)

I used to have a zillion and one piercings when I was in high school and I bought my jewlery from Ebay.... much bigger selection and the prices are really good!


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 5, 2008)

I used to have an industrial in high school, and I thought I was the shiet. lol

I used to get industrial bars at piercing shops ONLY! 
I didn't get it at Hot Topic or Spencers b/c industrial bars can range in sizes. Plus the sales people there don't know what they were selling you. I've had a manager tell me this... she had said, when you ask to open the jewelry case they usually send someone who's familiar with gauge sizes and jewelry. 

So if you know what your looking for, go to Hot Topic. But I suggest going to a legit piercing shop. You want someone who knows what they are selling(and what metals are in your jewelry). Sometimes paying a little more is worth it b/c your getting great advice with it.

Oh yeah, and if there are any tattoo & piercing conventions in your area! Vendors there usually have a wide range of jewelry for a decent price.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 5, 2008)

I have some troubles because I have a nostril piercing, but it is 18-gauge, and most places, including the body jewelry store in the mall, only carry 20-gauge in gold for the most part. I would definitely suggest that you go to a reputable piercing place, because they will have more sizes of the jewelry and they'd be able to help you find what you need. Also conventions, because they'd have tons of selection.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 7, 2008)

Go to an actual piercer. Have you ever changed your jewelry? If not, sometimes it's good to have the jeweler do it. 

I used to get stuff off of Ebay, but some of it is really shoddy. I have two nostril piercings, and the gems would fall out of the screws


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Go to an actual piercer. Have you ever changed your jewelry? If not, sometimes it's good to have the jeweler do it. 

I used to get stuff off of Ebay, but some of it is really shoddy. I have two nostril piercings, and the gems would fall out of the screws_

 
Oh (*cringe*) Ebay...

I agree. EBay has some shaddy people. 
I've bought plugs from someone once. When I recieved the plugs, it was too big. So i couldn't wear them... I had to wait a year to wear it (I had to wait for my ears to stretch larger).

Beware of EBay!


----------



## tottui (Sep 29, 2008)

i have a couple of piercings (belly, nose, boobie, industrial, helix...) and i get all my jewerly from Body jewelry Bodyartforms plugs, barbells, captives, nosescrews, labrets, and more... .. i LOVE that site, the shipping is almost always less like $5 bucks (even $2) and they always ship priority.. so you get your order in like a week!.. their prices are really good as well as their quality!... so i really recommend it!... 

good luck!


----------



## infernalmachine (Sep 30, 2008)

go to Body jewelry Bodyartforms plugs, barbells, captives, nosescrews, labrets, and more... or www.bmeshop.com

seriously, do NOT buy shit from spencer's or hot topic or the MALL.  please do not.  it will rot your flesh.  

i know it sounds expensive, but pay $30 or $40 for a good, solid, high polish piece of jewelry and you will never in your life need to replace it.  and it will make your piercing heal up fast.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, I don't know why this thread seemed to turn to bash Hot Topic and Spencer's, but I work at a Hot Topic and the jewelry is not as horrible as people make it sound. I can't speak for Spencer's or other kiosks, but if you are properly cleaning your piercing you shouldn't have any issues with jewelry purchased at HT. And at least at my store we do have a good number of people who are very knowledgeable about the jewelry, piercings, guages, etc. Most of the time we get idiot teenagers who come in with a pencil in their ear looking for large guage piercings and don't know what they're doing (skipping too many sizes, not letting them heal, piercing things themselves). 

Also it doesn't matter how much you spend on a piece of jewelry, that alone will not help your piercing heal any faster. Your body will heal itself, you just need to keep it clean and don't play with it. A lot of times, people have metal allergies so that will have a lot to do with it also.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 1, 2008)

Piercedfish.com... I got mines there when they first started. They have an ok inventory. But the shipping was super fast and I still wear it. No reactions (bought the surgical steel type with no plating)

Tried buying at the mall, but within 5 mins I was itching and burning... Not doing that again...


----------



## gullygabby (Oct 1, 2008)

check out painfulpleasures.com or Body Jewellery Shop - Belly Bars, Nose, Lip, Eyebrow Rings is where i get my monre jewels


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Oct 12, 2008)

bodycandy.com   <~~~ been using it for years 
minkymonky.com  <~~~ newer place I found - but both have good prices and you can get real diamonds and gems for decent prices.  Pretty good selection.


----------



## ms_angry_nipple (Oct 14, 2008)

I highly recommend Grace Body Jewelry (Gold Body Jewelry, belly button, navel, toe rings and more Grace Jewelry)
Great prices, great service and all custom made to you.

I've purchased from this website 3 times and this is THE only place i buy from. They specialize in gold body jewelry. Also the prices are great!


----------



## Delerium (Oct 19, 2008)

I use steelnavel.com and tribalectic.com for my jewelry needs.


----------



## infernalmachine (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_Ok, I don't know why this thread seemed to turn to bash Hot Topic and Spencer's, but I work at a Hot Topic and the jewelry is not as horrible as people make it sound. I can't speak for Spencer's or other kiosks, but if you are properly cleaning your piercing you shouldn't have any issues with jewelry purchased at HT. And at least at my store we do have a good number of people who are very knowledgeable about the jewelry, piercings, guages, etc. Most of the time we get idiot teenagers who come in with a pencil in their ear looking for large guage piercings and don't know what they're doing (skipping too many sizes, not letting them heal, piercing things themselves). 

Also it doesn't matter how much you spend on a piece of jewelry, that alone will not help your piercing heal any faster. Your body will heal itself, you just need to keep it clean and don't play with it. A lot of times, people have metal allergies so that will have a lot to do with it also._

 
trust me here, i have over 10 piercings myself.

-the body jewelry you can find at hot topic is -sometimes- halfway decent but does not compare at all with highly polished professional jewelry made by companies such as anatometal, body circle, and industrial strength.

-the type of jewelry you use in your piercing (surgical stainless steel 316LVM or surgical quality titanium) will CERTAINLY affect how your body both reacts and heals.  if you use crappy jewelry with a low polish, your body will try to get rid of it.  this causes lots of piercings to be inflamed or "reject"


anyway, hot topic is nice for t-shirts but i wouldn't ever buy anything other than standard earrings there.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 23, 2008)

um...ive been buying Hot Topic jewelry for years and my flesh is not rotted.  Claires however, I'm surprised I haven't got fucked up yet from because I've had so much of their gems fall out, tongue rings won't stay tight, etc.  In the healing process, ok, duh you want higher quality. But after the healing process, I've never had any problems with Hot Topic jewelry.

Never the less, people have recommended good websites here.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 23, 2008)

*
I'd never put jewelry from any mall kiosk on my body (except my ears). I'd go to a professional piercer. when I got my piercings the guy who did it told me mall jewelry was a no no. 

*


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree with everyone, go to a (reputable) piercer and get your jewelry there.

I went with a friend of mine years back to get some navel jewelry (for her) and when we got home and opened the packet, there was a pub in it.... ICK. Thank god that shop has closed down now.

I want to get a VCH piercing, i really wanna go and get it done tomorrow but i have to wait till i get my bikini line done, rather be nice and tidy for the poor piercer lol.

I desperately want these balls though
Titanium Wildlife Meridian Ball - Tiger- Buy Jewellery


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow since then I've gotten my navel pierced and also i've stretched my ears.
And honestly I've used hot topic and haven't received a problem?
I've used them for my monroe. The industrials did suck because of the sizing. So I'm not too happy about that.
haven't changed my navel yet because I got it done in september.


----------



## obscuria (Dec 19, 2009)

Body jewelry Bodyartforms plugs, barbells, captives, nosescrews, labrets, and more... is the only place I get stuff for my lip rings and plugs. They have a rather large selection  of different piercings and stuff is always on sale.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 19, 2009)

I know this is random, but have any of you girls who have a VCH piercing changed it?  It's almost been a year, it's on pretty tight and plus I'm still afraid to change it, let alone know where to get new jewelry for it? (other than online)


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I know this is random, but have any of you girls who have a VCH piercing changed it?  It's almost been a year, it's on pretty tight and plus I'm still afraid to change it, let alone know where to get new jewelry for it? (other than online)_

 
Piercing shop? Just go to a tattoo parlor I'm sure they'd have them.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe I should ask the tattoo place near where I work.  I had to go out of state to get it done, no one around does exotic piercings...they might have the barbell size though doesn't hurt to ask.  I just didn't feel like going all the way back over there to change it too I guess I should do some more googling.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_Maybe I should ask the tattoo place near where I work. I had to go out of state to get it done, no one around does exotic piercings...they might have the barbell size though doesn't hurt to ask. I just didn't feel like going all the way back over there to change it too I guess I should do some more googling._

 

Change it in the shower. It's just easier if you have some sort of "lube" for the process. I would suggest a piercing place for the jewelry though. You want to make sure you get the right gauge. I would recommend internally treaded jewelry. HTH


----------



## Zephyra (Dec 20, 2009)

I swap mine out all the time between an l-bar with different colored gems and a captive ring.  I haven't had a problem (it's 14 gauge and I've had it for 5 years...all of my jewelry is high grade surgical steel).  I would NOT recommend doing it in the shower because it's so freaking easy to drop the beads when you're trying to rethread, especially when trying to pop in the captive bead (which I do just with my hands, not with any special tools).  I would suggest sitting somewhere where dropping the jewelry won't be a problem, like on a towel on your bed.  I've never had a problem, though I always have my swap-in jewelry clean and ready to go before I take the current one out (I've heard the hole closes really fast, even after years).  I've never needed any lubricant but something water-based and non-irritating would probably be fine.  My favorite jewelry is an l-bar I bought in New Zealand...the metric length is a tiny bit shorter than the comparable US bar and seems to fit perfectly, but that could vary a lot based on anatomy.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 23, 2009)

I always buy mine in Dorrits. But it's a one off in a small town in the U.K.

Most of my friends swear by Wildcat, I haven't had a look for a while, but they used to stock everything for everything! 

The Wildcat Collection Ltd, the worlds number 1 supplier of high quality body jewellery

Be careful of cheap stuff though, anything coated (Especially plastic and silver plated), or with gems could cause infections (Gem encrusted jewellery is risky! Nothing traps bacteria better than teeny crevices in chunks of metal against hot skin!

I never put anything non surgical steel or 925 in any of my holes (apart from when I gagued out an ear lobe) and have never had any allergic reactions infections or problems at all, and I have had all 21 of my holes for over 4 years now.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I know this is random, but have any of you girls who have a VCH piercing changed it? It's almost been a year, it's on pretty tight and plus I'm still afraid to change it, let alone know where to get new jewelry for it? (other than online)_

 
If you can measure it, you might be able to get straight bars for that by looking at tongue bars and similar. 

For sure on the changing it in the shower/bath, it is going to feel WEIRD as all holy hell when you change it though, warm the new bar before it goes in and use lubricant. 

On a scale of 1 to 10, how much did that hurt? I have a single ring pinning both sides of my inner labia, and that was like being shot in the fanny with a rifle! I want more, but I don't want to endure that again!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_If you can measure it, you might be able to get straight bars for that by looking at tongue bars and similar. 

For sure on the changing it in the shower/bath, it is going to feel WEIRD as all holy hell when you change it though, warm the new bar before it goes in and use lubricant. 

On a scale of 1 to 10, how much did that hurt? I have a single ring pinning both sides of my inner labia, and that was like being shot in the fanny with a rifle! I want more, but I don't want to endure that again!!_

 
For me it was more of a shock that a pain.... nipples hurt more.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Dec 26, 2009)

Another vote for Bodyartforms.com and wildcat here! What piercings do you guys have??

I have 3 industrials, rook, 3 helix piercings, lobes at 4 gauge, 2 napes, septum, navel, inverse navel.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_For me it was more of a shock that a pain.... nipples hurt more._

 
pretty much what she said, it was more of a shock and putting the jewelry in just felt a lil weird but I think it's because I wasn't used to it...like with my tongue I was pretty much weirded out when I first got it done before the pain of the swelling hit.  When it went down like 2 weeks later I was like thank god and now I didn't really worry about it.  But when I first did change it I was nervous cause I had a bad experience changing my belly button (my first piercing other than my ears).  I was gonna get my nipples done but everyone talked me out of it because they said the sensation is a lot, I didn't know if I could deal everyday but it's a really cute piercing to me.  But yea out of everything my belly was the worse, nose following.


----------



## fingie (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_Another vote for Bodyartforms.com and wildcat here! What piercings do you guys have??

I have 3 industrials, rook, 3 helix piercings, lobes at 4 gauge, 2 napes, septum, navel, inverse navel._

 
Current: left daith, left cartilage, right industrial, right rook, both nostrils, 4 navel rings (top, bottom, both lower 'diagonal' sides-hope that makes sense!), 3 lobe piercings in each ear (not sure if they count?) --they are all like standard 18/20 gauge or w/e but the first holes never closed back up correctly so I could probably fit a 12 or 10 gauge piece of jewelry in

Retired: Tongue web, nipples 2x, various cartilage piercings, eyebrow, umm... I think thats it? Although I'm sure I'm forgetting something. haha.

The only other piercing I think I want is a conch piercing in my left ear... but I still don't know if I'm brave enough to go through with it. haha


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_What piercings do you guys have??_

 
I have currently...

4 in my navel 
6 in lobes (3 each side, bottom ones were 0g, I can still fit 4g in there if I wanted)
helix-helix industrial in right ear
conch in left ear
2 helix in left ear

Retired:

Lip (done twice in the same spot years apart)
Nipples


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 28, 2009)

I feel like such a piercing newb haha! I have 2 lobe piercings in my right ear, 1 in my left and a navel piercing. I do want to get an industrial someday though.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jan 3, 2010)

Just got my septum pierced! Im soooo happy! Its so dainty and feminine - I have a gold cbb in it


----------



## joygasm (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_Just got my septum pierced! Im soooo happy! Its so dainty and feminine - I have a gold cbb in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want to get my septum done!
But I care about what guys think too much :/
They keep telling me not too hahaha.
But I might just go do it cause I want it so bad


----------



## EleanorDanger (Jan 6, 2010)

Who cares, what people think! Just get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In fact I get a lot of compliments from guys who I wouldn't expect would like septum piercings. It does get awkward when they ask to touch it though =/ 

My most painful piercing was my double tongue (they're like this: http://www.bodyjewelleryshop.com/gal...4tongue_02.jpg) I went into shock it was so painful! Way worse than having my nipples and VCH done.

My ex-fiance was a body piercer so I've had quite a few in my time, I think about 30 - I've retired them all but my tongue, septum and 12mm lobes though. I was fearless when I was younger but now I don't think I could get anything done! 

Here in the UK I use Wildcat as there's a shop in my town, I sometimes also buy plugs from America as I like wooden/bamboo ones which are harder to find here.


----------



## obscuria (Jan 6, 2010)

I have had in the past and currently:

Past:
Corset piercing, 8 rings total back in my heyday.
2 microdermal diamond piercings, at the end of each eyebrow. 
2 Clavicle surface piercings
1 tongue ring.
2 microdermals on the wrist. 

Currently:
4 ear piercings, lobe (stretched size 00)  and cartilage.
2 lip piercings.

Pretty tame now, considering.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jan 7, 2010)

Yup wildcat is my local piercing shop too. Love em! The thing I love about septum piercings is that they are so discreet when you want them to be! Just flip the jewellery up to keep it hidden. Definately get the septum piercing. I had doubts and I went for it - love it soooo much!


----------



## AmberLilith (Jan 23, 2010)

Definitely spend a bit more and buy quality jewellery that you know will last.
You really do get what you pay for.

Don't trust people on ebay to know what they're talking about -trust a professional piercer with a good reputation in a studio with a good reputation.

The jewellery from HT might look ok at first, but you don't know what imperfections are in the metal.
I've seen some awful pictures of poor quality jewellery where the metal has degraded and even rusted after wear.
Example: http://news.bmezine.com/2008/07/08/b...tton-turn-off/

http://news.bmezine.com/2007/03/14/i...ant/#more-5429

Titanium is the best metal for body jewellery. It's lighter and less allergenic than stainless steel.

I would recommend: BodyArtForms and Wildcat


My experience comes from having currently 34 piercings.

To join in the lists, here's mine:
lobe x8 -one stretched to 8mm, one to 6mm
helix x2
tragus x4
nostril x3
septum
smiley
tongue x2
various labrets and lowbrets x5
madonna
nipples
inner labia x4
vch
microdermal, chest, retired.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Jan 25, 2010)

Current total of 20, although 15 are ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A question though, belly buttons, does the idea of having a hole there make anyone else feel REALLY SICK? It's just a bit too perverse. :|


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 2, 2010)

I currently have ten piercings: six ear (two 5/8", two 4G, two 14G), two lip (14G snakebites), tongue (14G bar), and my septum which I *think* is a 14 or 12G horseshoe 

I recently retired six piercings in the last 3 months, all for not healing correctly: two high nostrils, two eyebrows, and two nipples. They were all crust cities and I got sick of putting up with them. But I still miss them


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Mar 3, 2010)

I recommend as someone stated earlier www.bodycandy.com I have several retired piercings nipples, vch, eyebrow, tongue, l and r tragus, double navel, surface stomache ladder. 

I got my nose pierced again thats all I have currently looking into some genital piercings 

I had VCH before want it again a triangle and left and right labia been on a mission looking for someone who has expierence in triangle piercing as they are a harder piercing perform and require alot of expierence. For those who don't know what a triangle piercing is its a vaginal piercing that goes below the clitoral nerve bundle and you can have rockin orgams from the stimulation. If not pierced prop`ery it can migrate out or you can be pierced through the clitoral nerve bundle causing you to lose sensation and no more orgams for you!!! 

So hoping to get Triangle, VCH, Left and Right Labia very soon.


----------



## spunky (Jun 13, 2010)

Crazy Factory Jewelry - i've heard good reviews of this site. delivery is a bit on the slow side, but when the jewellery is that cheap you can't really complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have:
4x lobes in each ear
helix
inverse navel
monroe
nose

i used to have my nipple and tragus done too, but i took all my piercings out last year in a moment of madness, then a week later put a few back in. had to get my monroe redone, i forgot about my tragus and i retired my nipple one because it was starting to annoy me. think i'll get my tragus re-pierced soon, it's a cute lil' piercing


----------



## marusia (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I know this is random, but have any of you girls who have a VCH piercing changed it?  It's almost been a year, it's on pretty tight and plus I'm still afraid to change it, let alone know where to get new jewelry for it? (other than online)_

 

Yep. Mine was pierced with a CBR and I changed it to a banana barbell. I can't remember the name of the site, but once I figure it out, I'll let you know. My fiance was once a professional piercer. He quit so he could become a professional slack-ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I changed mine a week after it was pierced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just couldn't stand that big honkin' ring!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 13, 2010)

I have my tongue pierced but I really rarely have a barbell in.. My ears are pierced 4x. I've always wanted an industrial so if I get any more piercings, that will be the one and that will probably be it. There's nothing else I want pierced besides adding to my ears.


----------



## christinakate (Jun 17, 2010)

Most definitely Hot Topic.

I don't know about places in Florida, but if you ever catch yourself in Toronto ( Or for anyone else reading this, of course ) theres soooo many places, especially in Downtown Toronto. 

To name a few, Green Earth - MANY different types of body jewelry. Some really amazing wooden pieces. They also sell earthy stuff, like hemp bracelets and such. Tons of really cool medieval type stuff there aswell. ( sorry for being off topic haha )

Also, in Toronto. Adrenaline. Its a tattoo shop that sells clothing and mainly body jewelry. Some of the most amazing pieces you'll ever find, for sure. Complete artwork.

And in Toronto, tons of street vendors on Queen Street. They always sell handmade items, body jewelry, leather bracelets and such.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 17, 2010)

Heres a great place for jewelry in South Florida.
New Age Body Piercing
Its in Coconut Grove and they ONLY deal with piercing and piercing accessories.


----------



## xliliumx (Jun 19, 2010)

I second BAF and SteelNavel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have my ears gauged to 7/16" and I love their selection. Used to have my lip done too back in high school haha. Thinking of getting my septum done but I feel too old for piercings LOL.


----------



## xliliumx (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinakate* 

 
_Most definitely Hot Topic.

I don't know about places in Florida, but if you ever catch yourself in Toronto ( Or for anyone else reading this, of course ) theres soooo many places, especially in Downtown Toronto. 

To name a few, Green Earth - MANY different types of body jewelry. Some really amazing wooden pieces. They also sell earthy stuff, like hemp bracelets and such. Tons of really cool medieval type stuff there aswell. ( sorry for being off topic haha )

Also, in Toronto. Adrenaline. Its a tattoo shop that sells clothing and mainly body jewelry. Some of the most amazing pieces you'll ever find, for sure. Complete artwork.

And in Toronto, tons of street vendors on Queen Street. They always sell handmade items, body jewelry, leather bracelets and such._

 
THIS! And Kensington market. A lot of the places there get their stuff from the same suppliers as BAF. Prices are a bit higher but you get to look at everything in person and they have gauge charts there to help you out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's usually buy one get one free or half off at this Butterfly place.


----------



## christinakate (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xliliumx* 

 
_THIS! And Kensington market. A lot of the places there get their stuff from the same suppliers as BAF. Prices are a bit higher but you get to look at everything in person and they have gauge charts there to help you out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's usually buy one get one free or half off at this Butterfly place._

 

I agree completely ! I totally forgot about Kensington. AMAZING places for some really cool stuff.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

I have been wanting to get my monroe done for forever but I am so scared it would hurt a lot. I have a tattoo on my wrist though which didn't hurt at all so I'm probably going to just do it eventually. I have a friend with a ton of piercings who always gets jewelry at Hot Topic (FL).


----------



## spunky (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cleopatruh* 

 
_I have been wanting to get my monroe done for forever but I am so scared it would hurt a lot. I have a tattoo on my wrist though which didn't hurt at all so I'm probably going to just do it eventually. I have a friend with a ton of piercings who always gets jewelry at Hot Topic (FL)._

 
it stings, but after 5 mins it's fine


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 24, 2010)

I currently have both of my nipples pierces, I have had them in for 8 years. I got them done when I was underage...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also have my "hood" pierced on my vagina, I have had that in for 5 years.
I love my piercings, especially my hood, makes oral sex that much more pleasurable & I am able to reach climax that much faster!

I did have my nose pierced but my body rejected it after a day. Honestly I regret it. I have a nice little scar from it and this is why I refuse to get face piercings.
I might want to get a vertical tregus on both sides. But I am up in the air about it since the scaring.


----------

